# Looking to move to Lisbon



## Mfm (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello 

I'm a 20y/o male currently living in England with my girlfriend who is Portuguese. We are looking to move to Lisbon where she used to live. 

I never thought about moving abroad befor, so i have no idea where to start with getting the documents / permission needed to move. It would be a great help if some of you guys who have already moved could give me a hand on what i need to do to get a visa (and the kind of things i need to be accepted).

I am not good with the language, and i wonder if this would be a problem?

thanks for all your help guys, and again, any info about how to start and what to do is greatly appreciated.


----------



## palmeiro (Sep 22, 2008)

Well, the language barrier can become a problem if you need to look for work. But both Lisbon and Algarve are the most english-influenced places in Portugal. So you should be OK communicating, in general. But having a PT partner should make things alot easier.

As far as documentation, I'm from Canada and it might be different. If you and your partner were married, it would be easier to get residency in PT. But I think you can apply for temporary residency. You should probably contact a PT consulate in UK, or try to find a UK consulate in Lisbon. I'm sure there's one around.

Good luck to you...I'm going out there this summer to visit...and plan to move there in 2-3 years...I'm really looking forward to it! It's too damn cold in Canada!


----------

